# 40 gallon paludarium build



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I'm back after 3 years of being fish free I got the bug last fall and did a simple 4 gallon globe planted tank that I need to revamp a little cause I was dumb and put a school of tetra in it there all healthy but it's way to small for them but that's beside the point. The point is I'm getting back into fish again and I'm building a new setup. After the last one I really learned a lot and my goal now is to go low cost as possible. My last tank was really nice but it was running me 40 buck a month to run which is way to expensive especially for one 40 gallon tank. So at first I was going to go with something super simple line a 75 gallon and just throw like an Oscar or a gold fish in there and call it a day. So I went to petco to look at tanks and found a 40gallon breeder on clearance for 60 bucks cause it was missing the lid so I snatched it up. Then I was looking around YouTube the other day and I saw a video on paludariums and thought they look awesome and seem it would be a easy way to make a really cool looking tank for really cheap. So enough rambling. This is what I have gotten done so far. 

I built the stand out of some 4x4s of Douglas fir the stand Cost me about 60 which isn't horrible, would have liked it to be a little cheaper but can't complain to much. 

Got all the styrofoam cut and glued for the base now I just have to carve out a few more spots for dirt and pluming then I will coat it. If anyone knows of anything better then the cement/epoxy method I did last time please do tell cause it is a bit of a pain. Plus i imagine the epoxy is gonna make it impossible for moss to stick to the walls which I would like to see happen.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

So how is the build coming along?


----------

